# Deleting Index.Dat Files



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

There are a bunch of shareware programs for deleting index.dat files and a few freeware ones. You don't need a program because you can delete index.dat files from C:\> in DOS. For Windows ME I did the following:

Insert your WinMe bootdisk and restart. Select: "Minimal" from the menu
From A:\> (type and press Enter after each command)

C:
cd\windows
smartdrv
deltree tempor~1
deltree history
deltree temp

Remove the bootdisk and restart (Ctrl-Alt-Del

This article also shows how to delete the index.dat files for Windows 98/2000/XP and can be found at:
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/delcache.htm


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GoJoAGoGo:_
> *There are a bunch of shareware programs for deleting index.dat files and a few freeware ones. You don't need a program because you can delete index.dat files from C:\> in DOS. For Windows ME I did the following:
> 
> Insert your WinMe bootdisk and restart. Select: "Minimal" from the menu
> ...


Hi, I followed the above for the first time (today) and found that the only index.dat file I have come across in WinMe (the one in the Cookies folder) still contained cookies. I do know, from running Spider and Index DAT File Viewer that there are other index.dat files on my system.

So on finding these in Cookies | index.dat I was disappointed. I then ran DELINDEX (from the Dos prompt) and, on going back into the index.dat file in the Cookies folder, found they had been deleted. Any thoughts, GoJoAGoGo?


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Much easier way...
http://www.fsm.nl/ward/

Called Spider, cleans em out  Easy to use  :up:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi aarhus2004:

Yes, to delete the Cookies just use the command deltree cookies. I've added this command in the below sequence. I've tried this and it will work. I noticed that too but wasn't too concerned because Spybot S&D or Ad-aware will remove those cookies that are in the Cookies Folder.

C:
cd\windows
smartdrv
deltree tempor~1
deltree history
deltree temp
deltree cookies

Concerning using DELINDEX. I use it for about 4 months and liked it but last week I did a Panda ActiveScan http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/com/activescan_principal.htm and it found Delindex to be a Trojan Horse.LC. So this is why I did a search to find another way to delete the index.dat files. I looked at the Spider program but didn't like because it looked like it hasn't been updated since 1999. I couldn't find any other freeware index.dat removing programs and stumped across the article showing how to delete the index.dat files from the C:\>. Below is a thread I started last Saturday concerning DELINDEX and the Trojan Horse.LC

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=199769&highlight=Trojan+Horse.LC


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I swear by DELINDEX. Panda's house call scan is very long and turned in two Trojan Horses and four Exploit Bs (I think). I suppose I was impressed but am more impressed by my free A/V software.

I downloaded the most hidden of Eicar's test viruses. Here:
http://www.eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm
and it was found. By AVG (Grisoft) Free.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I edited that paragraph GoJo.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks :up:


----------



## gingerpaul (Feb 26, 2004)

As someone completely new to this, what do I need to do? Im running windows Me and am happy to do the dos stuff. Ive downloaded the setup file for delindex but not installed it. I just have a copy of sophos as my anti virus stuff, which is updated each month. Ive got a firewall and a router (I think this has one in too)

Im desperate to save space on the hard drive, as my computer keeps messing about and crashing. I want to clean all the index.dat files (which are huge) and also the histories/recent files in other programs like windows media player. Its not that Ive got anything to hide, I just want to get rid of all the rubbish on the PC. My last defragging took several hours. I dont like the idea of all the information being collected as I do internet banking, shopping etc.

I feel that having just found out about all this stuff, I want to format my computer and maximise security software.


1)Could someone let me know what is most thorough to clean the disk and also if formatting computer gets rid of all the stuff and index files etc. 

2)does formatting and starting again make all my details safe?

3)how can I clear all the histories in non windows programs

4) can someone recommend some software for me to use to make my PC more secure in future?

i have looked at some other posts on the site, about software and stuf, but there seem so many! i tried spider, but it didnt seem to work. also something called winspy didnt seem to do much.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gingerpaul:_
> *As someone completely new to this, what do I need to do? Im running windows Me and am happy to do the dos stuff. Ive downloaded the setup file for delindex but not installed it. I just have a copy of sophos as my anti virus stuff, which is updated each month. Ive got a firewall and a router (I think this has one in too)*


*

Hello Paul,

May I suggest you refer to the the post by GoJoAGoGo which begins this thread. This will get you started by clearing out the index.dat files.*


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Would someone please tell me about index.dat files?
Why are they created if not needed and so on.

I read an article some years ago from PC World {still have it } titled "Which files can you safely delete" and index.dat or .dat files were not included
Thanks


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello iaavagent,

I think the word deleted maybe confusing. Emptied is what really happens, for index.dat files are always recreated ready to receive more cookies and our search histories. If they are not emptied at all, overtime the amount of disk space they occupy can be considerable indeed. I believe, in that case, there is a slowing down of performance. I have heard 'horror' stories about the content-size found of index.dat files. I am thinking of the 1.5 GBs I read of!

This thread began as offering a way of 'deleting' their content.

It is but one way, and effective. However we have to take in on faith that the emptying has occurred. I use a small freeware tool called 'Spider' which, although it originally aspired to do the cleanup as well as identify the actual contents of these index.dat files, only does the latter. I get satisfaction from before and after checks using Spider.

Here is it's URL:http://www.fsm.nl/ward/index.html (Freeware)

Another way of doing this clean-up is a tool known as DELINDEX.
It is a batch file which once downloaded is placed on C: which is simply a right click on the file and click on 'Move to'. In the Window which opens click on C drive and it is transferred.

A boot-up floppy will (if you are running Me) take you into DOS. Choose Minimal Boot. At the A prompt type C:\ and press Enter.
At the C:\ prompt type DELINDEX RUN and press Enter. When Delindex has run you will be shown exactly what space has been recovered. Remove the floppy at the C:\Windows prompt and press Ctrl | Alt | Delete and you are on your way to full boot-up.

Delindex maybe downloaded here:

http://burzurq.com/forum/delindex.html (Freeware)

I have two boot-up floppies. One for the Delindex method and the other modified to run those DOS commands mentioned in GoJoAGoGo's posts in this thread. I prefer not to type the commands each time I wish to do the clean-up so have modified another boot-floppy to do the job with minimal effort on my part!
If you choose to do that, post back for the 'how to'.

Why are these index.dat files created and hidden (I, for example, on Win Me, can only see one, in Cookies, but know there are two more) is a question I am not qualified to answer.

Hope this helps, iaavagent.


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

Good info about the index.dat files here : http://www.purgeie.com
I have written a long subject about IE's cache and history but it's in French 

To locate ALL the index.dat files on a disk, start a command prompt and type the following
attrib /S index.dat
the switch /S is unusual with the attrib command. Strange that this command is the only one to locate all index.dat files as a dir command can't do it.
There is a much faster way to delete an index.dat file :
as the index.dat is locked by Explorer.exe, you can't delete it while Windows (9x/Me) is running. But, there is a trick.

For the cache, just rename the folder \TIF\Content.IE5 to whatever you want. After the next reboot, a new Content.IE5 folder and 4 brand-new sub-folders are rebuild. Then you will be able to delete the entire old folder Content.IE5 with all its files. BTW, renaming a folder is a standard trick to bypass the "file in use" message.
Same for Windows\Cookies or Windows\History, just rename the folder Cookies (or History) to another name and it will be possible to delete the old index.dat in Cookies (or History) after a reboot.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Really appreciate your input, Pierre, on that matter. Thankyou.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes Pierre you have added so more useful information to my deleting the index.dat files routine.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK I know it has been posted here in the pass but doing a search on it would bring up 1000's of pages to go tru.

How do you make a batch file that you can have that loads at startup to clear the IE Index.Dat Files.

I would like one just for the Index.Dat Files.
I can use ZA Pro to clean up everythings else.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I use Xen, nice little software, free, easy to use, a lot of options, does not need to be run in dos, can be found by doing a google search for Xen .

Regards
Peters321


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks but I did a search for it and I can't find it.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I guess (he - *Peters321*)you mean a Zen search on Google for Zen!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I did but I can't find it. Lots of things on Zen but not for what I want.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi hewee, this will get you there http://www.x9000.net/ there are also other Xen type programs there also with explanations as to their capabilities.

Regards
Peters321


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey aarhus 2004, try http://www.x9000.net/ you should find Xen there along with other programs, and their functions.

Regards
Peters321


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Sorry guys, I know why it couldn`t be found, talk about a bonehead mistake, it`s because it`s name is XEN, not zen, for some reason I couldn`t tell the diff between a X, and a Z, surely it couldn`t be the 6pack I had earlier. Please forgive.

Regards
Peters321


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi, Peters321,

Poor hewee and me - looking for the magic in Zen... but thanks for the Xorrection.


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

I have the solution. You're not going to believe this. It's just too funny.

I can permanently delete my index.dat files just by clearing in Internet Properties.... Delete Cookies, Delete Files, Clear History.

You'll never guess how I did it. I'm tellin' ya, it's rally, rally wierd.

I was having some serious problems with the location and size of my Temporary Internet Files. Something was changing the location to 

C:\Documents and Settings\tony\Local Settings\Temp

Instead of F:\ For my RamDisk.

And the allocated size was jumping to 225MB from 60MB.

I couldn't figure it out. And it wouldn't allow me to change it back. 

I was thinking maybe it was Sun Java...because that was the last thing I installed before I noticed this problem. I tried everything. 

I thought I was done, and would have to re-install. So I used a fresh install I backed up onto a CD, which I keep stored for emergencies.

So I revert back, and I set about to re-do a year and a half worth of changes I had made on my current installation. I felt like crying. 

All my system changes for a year and a half down the tubes. I was so proud of not needing to re-install XP for that long of a period. 

So I apply all my tweaks...then backed up. Then I installed all my programs...then I backed up. 

Then I notice I have the same problem with the Temporary Internet Files, again. What's going on?

So I revert back, and start installing programs one at a time. 

Again it happens. 

Anyway, to make a painful story short. It was RamDisk all along that was causing the problem.

In lies the my solution for index.dat files. You're going to love this.

I uninstall RamDisk. I restart. I run Spider to remove the index,dat files, and reboot. I move my Temporary Internet Folder back to where it belongs.

I delete it's contents with the Internet Options, (Delete Cookies, Delete Files, Clear History.)...and poof the index.dat file are gone.

And they only come back when I reboot.

Go figure that one. 

Anyway, I'm, backup and running with my year-and-a-half-old installation...I just repeated this process on my current installation...after having practicing it on the fresh install. 

So, I guess you could say I'm index.dat free by accident.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Trying again. I lost my first attempt!

Re: XEN at http://www.x9000.net/

Hewee, get in on this will you?

I downloaded Xen and placed the whole thing on C. I was guessing about his word "archive".

I ran it and was confronted, in a DOS window, by the most extraordinary array of options. I was very unsure about many of them - said no to those, the rest I was in two minds about and, figuring I had a restore point (maybe), I went for them. So far so good.

However I would like the opinions of the multitudes who have the experience on these forums. This tool is potential dynamite from my point of view - extraordinary, is one word. But I know next to nothing.

So set to, guys and gals, if you please, if it pleasures you.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Ben:

Playing with dynamite can be hazardous to your O/S. Be careful mate!!!


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey glad to see you were able to get it, did you dl the Xen, and the Xentweak also? I do know there were some items it does I was not sure of also, but I think it is a dynamite little program. You know what they say, if you`re not sure say no.

Regards
Peters321


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi *GoJoAGoGo*, that is what my daddy used to tell me but not what he used to show me!

Hello *Peters321*,

The Xentweak? Cough cough, well err... not quite yet; thought I would save that one, if I am still here, for tomorrow.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Just got through running a session of Xen, and freed up a bunch of kbs, and I mean a bunch. Of course you can`t be to careful if you don`t understand an option, the way I approached learning what I do know is if I didn`t think I could do without what it wanted to know if I wanted deleted, I wouldn`t delete it. Always lean on the side of caution. Good luck

Regards
Peters321


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Many thanks to Peters321 for pointing the way to the best utility I have seen thus far for doing everything it claims to. I would have been more than happy for it to remove the baggage of Temp files, History and Cookies but this utility does Oh so much more. I went through the gamut of it's options and finished up on startup with 85% of my resources, my page opening speed was noticebly faster and I only have a 500 Mhz donkey. The laddie who devised this must surely deserve some recognition.

jonuck. :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thank for the right program peters. 

Looks like it does a lot more then I wanted. Hope it is easy to use.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I can not use the xen. After I click the 1 and it goes to the next screen it jumps up and down and I can read it.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hewee, hi,

If you are writing about the DOS window which opens, you must use the keyboard. if you typed 1 you then press Enter.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes that is what I did.

Hard to read but I can see a Bad command or file name at the top.

I tryied taking a screen shot but it does not show up right. Guess with the jumping up and down it is also blinking because no two screen shot show the same thing. Mean it may just show the first line or two or three lines etc.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello hewee,

I am very uncertain about my ability to use this tool and my experience of it does not seem to coincide with yours. I have had no 'jumping screen'. I have now evidence that I have deleted some of the sounds which come with Me and also some fonts. How much of a problem this will be I don't know. But it does tell me that the tool does what it suggests it can/will do.

One thing which has occurred to me is that I thought files such as index,dat could not be removed while Windows was running. And yet this tool although running in DOS mode does so with Windows running..

After extracting the files (this after downloading it to begin with) I put the folder on the C drive and just use the batch file on my desktop to start the DOS window with all it options.

It is interesting, however, And it is freeware. The options for removal/deletion are numerous and a lot of them never seen by me before in the other tools I have used. Things like 'root files' and 'media files' and even screen savers.

I plan on keeping it for the time being and taking a careful approach by asking for deletion of things I know about and checking those one by one. I find 'Spider' very handy for confirming or denying the success of deletions.

Then there are the registry options too. It really is an interesting tool but probably not for the real newbie.

More as time time goes by, hewee. Thanks for your input.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

aarhus2004,

Thanks for the info. I know it does a lot more then I wanted because I only want something for the index.dat.
How do I make a batch file to clear the index.dat?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

hewee:

Perhaps this thread may be what you're looking for. It contains a few different ways to create a batch file for deleting index.dat files.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=184612&highlight=Index.dat+Batch+File


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks Go.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

You're welcome, hope it helps.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Me too.

Now can I just pick what lines I want?
Only want to do the index file.

I have to watch it on programs that clean out the windows temp file.
Have some programs that keep things in there I want. Don't know why they use that folder but they do and I have no option to change it.


----------



## pgwalters (Mar 14, 2004)

For removing index.dat files in Windows 2000, I found another way to get it done for me. For my own private machine (or any machine that you have local admin rights to create user accounts) I created another admin account. I then login under that account and simply delete the ones under the user profile I use, since they don't get opened if you log in under another name. As for actually deleting the files, you can do it manually, with script, with a Delphi program (my choice) or C++ program or VB or Java, etc., or any other way you would like to locate and delete the files. Since they are not open, they are not locked. One way I working on is to add a scheduled task to the "other" login that run a program to delete the files and then log out. But using another account is the idea. I suppose that should work for Xp also, but I have not tried it. Hope this helps.


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

A very small program that will delete your index.dat I've used it for some time and has never made any trouble . 
Click on the address below and Scroll down until you see "Iecache2.js" does not work with xp

http://www2.whidbey.net/djdenham/Tweekz.htm


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

smidgen:

Thanks, I'll check out the program.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I just got the iecache2.js.

It says...

Instructions for Use

Download the file to your hard disk. Double-click the filename to run the file. Follow the instructions to reboot after the file has run.

But if I click on it I get the open with box.


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

Maybe it has something to do with your antivirus , I had the same thing happen when PcCillin changed something so I could no longer use that program nor could i any longer delete index using dos. I know before PcCillin I used it for almost two years. Sorry! I thought maybe it would be an easy fix. I think the person that wrote that program will accept emails, I'll ask why it wont work.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Welcome to TSG smidgen 

Yes I can email or PM him here to ask about it.
Got to thinking from read about other programs that clean up your index.dat that I read some said you had to have the Window Script host file to use it. Well I don't have it running on my PC so that may be why.


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Would like to give an update to my post of Mar 9th with regard to the utility Xen. There appears to be a bit of wary scepticism about this program. I have run this utility many times and exercised all the options since I installed it and thus far have had no disastrous effects, on the contrary my computer is definitely faster in its operation than before. My sole purpose in using this tool was for the deletion of Index.Dat files and this program certainly does that, I have carefully made note of these file contents at shutdown and checked them again at reboot and they are both reduced to minimum every time. This utility has achieved for me what Spider and a host of other so called file deletion programs has not done. I think coupled with Eraser this is just about all you will need. Once again peters, thanks a bunch! :up: 

jonuck.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

You`re welcome jonuck, anytime.

Regards
Peters321


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Just my two cents. I don't mean to upset anybody. It's just that I've never understood the obsession with deleting and having the index.dat files re-create themselves. To me, it's like clearing your pagefile on shutdown...I mean, where's the point in that?

I'm not saying it isn't an fun thing to do...and that is what it's all about, after all.

I guess the argument is a privacy issue? Bet you can't read my index.dat files, if that's the case. Even if you could from where you are, what would you do with the information? (No, I don't think Microsoft can check your index.dat files.)

If your wife maybe downloaded of a utility like Winspy, then maybe she could see your tracks...but if she's that snoopy...you've already got a problem, buddy. (lol) 

Then there is the "size they grow to issue". Well, what's the largest you've ever seen an index.dat file grow to? 8GBs? (lol) I've never seen one on my system larger than 72kb, which is smaller than the default size of the Event Log. (BTW, you can reduce the size of the Event Log to 64kb, did you know that?)

I do use Spider once in awhile, because...well... because I'm a hypocrite. (lol) 

I just wanted to point out, in this round about way, for those of us who are into "Good Housekeeping," that even though it's a fun thing to do, it's really not a terribly important security issue...just a "Good Housekeeping" one.


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Bold Fortune I hear you loud and clear, and your point is a valid one, it is probably best described as a question of control, "Who is the Potter, and Who the Pot". I have a distinct aversion to letting a dumb machine tell me me what I can or cannot do and the fact that I can go in there and work my will is of satisfaction to me and thats my two cents worth.  


jonuck.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Bold Fortune*,

What is the name of this forum? Security?


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome hewee,I guess I added to the kettle or worms . I didn't hear back from Denny's site and I know that since Pccillin made changes I haven't been able to delete the index.dat file by dos , spider , or iecache2.js. Just got a letter from a friend that I had try it and he said it worked , so it must be something to do with our security. I felt a little silly after reading Bold Fortune letter , he's right , but it is fun to control things your not supposed to .


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks smidgen. I am guess it is as you said. But just where is it being blocked who knows.

Have your friend look under file types to see what it is that it opens with.


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

I will do that , but it will be awhile for he's going on a trip for a few days. I should have done that when I had it working .


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

forgot , did you find any of the other programs interesting at that site ? He has another site with many viewlet tutorials if you want just click on this address .

http://www.djdenham.com/Basic_Windows.htm


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks I will check out the site.


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

Hewee: I just got a reply from Denny's site , here's what he says.
This is a javascript file and must be opened by "Windows Scripting Host". You either do not have it installed or, have active scripting is blocked by security software possibly, your antivirus. If you need to download it you can do so here:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/downloads/list/webdev.asp


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok I was right then.

I have both. I mean I don't have it installed and I have " noscript " set to disable it. Keep noscript there because using MS updates I have seen the "Windows Scripting Host" get reinstalled.

http://www.sarc.com/avcenter/venc/data/win.script.hosting.html


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

so I guess it's better to leave some things alone .


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea or I could install the "Windows Scripting Host" and use the noscript to turn it off and then turn it back on just before a reboot to run the program and then disable the "Windows Scripting Host" again.

I will have to think about it. I don't get that much in my index file because I use Netscape 99.99 % of the time.


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

I decided to leave it alone , I trust my antivirus and as Bold Fortune had said It has never been over 46 k. I've done it now, and I don't feel the need to continue . Got to on to other things to mess up , like i just learn how to change my splashscreen but I did get that messed up before I was successful .


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think I will just leave mine alone too. 
Realy all that is there is MS update site so it's not much.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I found this here.

http://lists.gpick.net/pages/IE~OE_Tools.htm

And this one is free and sounds good.

http://www.it-mate.co.uk/support/idsuite.asp


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

i have deleated just about every file,and downloads,and i
only have 35% space avail.how do i clean it-up?


----------



## champ1992 (Mar 15, 2004)

anybody out there,that can help me?


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't know what you have on your computer , but these steps below should help out some , have you checked out log files ? I had almost a gig in my antivirus log .

To get rid of temporary and other trash files. Reboot your computer first to make sure that no temporary files are in use. Click Start - Find - Files And Folders, select the hard drive to look in, and place a checkmark in "Include Subfolders". Type in the first one from the below list, then click Find Now. When the list of files appear, click on and highlight any one of them, then click Edit - Select All - File - Delete. Type in the next one from the below list, then repeat the steps. 
*.TMP 

C:\TEMP\*.* 

(Note: The C:\TEMP folder is not present in all computers) 

C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.* 

*.CHK 

*.OLD 

*.BAK 

*.GID 

*.CNT 

*.FTG 

MSCREATE.DIR 

*.--- 

~*.* 

_*.* 

*.~?? 

*.??~ 

*.000 

(Note: Keep increasing the number *.000 by 1 until no more files appear. This will probably occur before you reach *.010. Do not delete any files with a .386 extension) 

INDEX.DAT files with the current date may resist being deleted and cause an error message to appear, so leave them alone and delete everything else that appears. 

(Note: Do not delete screensaver, wallpaper, video, and photo files that are an original part of the Windows operating system or are an original part of other programs. This may cause error messages or may cause these programs from working properly. Just delete those that you installed after you got your computer) 



6. Get rid of excessive screensavers. Follow step #5, type in *.SCR and bring up the list. Open each one to see what it is. Delete the ones that you no longer use or want. If a screensaver was previously installed and is listed in Add/Remove Programs or in the Start menu with an "Uninstall" or "Remove" option, remove it that way instead of just deleting the file) 

7. Get rid of excessive wallpaper. Follow step #5, type in *.BMP and bring up the list. There will probably be numerous BMP files in your computer, so determine which ones pertain to wallpaper. The wallpaper BMP files should be in the C:\WINDOWS folder. Delete the ones that you no longer use or want. 

8. Get rid of excessive photos. Follow step #5, type in *.JPG, and bring up the list. Open each one and see what it is. Delete the ones that you no longer use or want. Type in *.BMP to do the same with photos that you have saved in that format. If you have photos in BMP format that you want to keep, you should consider converting them to JPG format because this will make their file size much smaller. 

9. Get rid of excessive video clips. Follow step #5, type in *.MOV, and bring up the list. Open each one and see what it is. Delete the ones that you no longer use or want. Do the same with *.AVI files. A new computer may come with introductory and advertisement-type movie clips. These clips can consume a lot of hard drive space. Once you have viewed them and decide that you no longer need them, get rid of them. 

10. Once you are finished, the Recycle Bin will be filled with all this useless trash. Leave it there for a few days, just to convince yourself that your computer runs just fine without it, and just in case you deleted anything that you want to recover. Once you are ready to empty it, click File - Empty Recycle Bin. Once you empty it, a lot of free space will be scattered all over your computer's hard drive. Run Disk Defragmenter to optimize it and speed things up.


----------



## MasterBetty (Mar 23, 2004)

Hmmm... I can't believe that nobody has mentioned this one yet, but here's my way of deleting my index.dat files.

1. do a search for "index.dat"

2. using a separate explorer-window, right-click on each resulting file that you want to delete & select DELETE ON NEXT BOOT from the right-click menu.

3. reboot

*POOF*

...my index.dat contains only a small list of url's that I have never visited (I assume they are a default Windows list?), and all of my private surfing history is gone, according to my copy of Winspy.

http://www.gibinsoft.net/gipoutils/fileutil/content.htm
http://www.gibinsoft.net/gipoutils/bin/moveonb.exe

As far as I know, Move on boot works on all versions of Windows up to XP.


----------



## MasterBetty (Mar 23, 2004)

Just found a new app that handles index.dat files at one of my favorite haunts, http://shellcity.net/

IMPORTANT NOTES!!!
-----------------------------------------
Index.dat Suite - Known Installation Issues

To the best of our knowledge, through rigorous testing, all bug's with installation routine have now been fixed (as of: 19-12-2003), with the exception of wininet.dll (not really a bug, but still important for non 9x systems) and comdlg32.ocx. 
-------------------------------------------

Wininet.dll

Windows NT, 2K, XP and Server 2003 users should note, you may receive the following error when running the Index.dat Suite installation. If so, click Ignore, DO NOT replace your current copy.

'deletefile failed: code 5' 
------------------------------------------

Comdlg32.ocx not correctly registered
Comdlg32.ocx or one of it's dependancies is missing or corrupt

Anyone experiencing error messages such as the above (or concerning any other OCX file) is advised to download the OCX file concerned from the address below.

http://www.it-mate.co.uk/main_content/ocx.asp

-----------------------------------------

Index.dat Suite is a rather unique program that allows you not only to delete the index.dat files, temporary internet files, temp files, cookies and history, but it also allows you to view the index.dat files on your system.

Index.dat Suite's current features include;

View index.dat files 
Delete index.dat files 
View and delete Temporary Internet Files (TIF) 
View and delete Cookies 
View and delete History 
View and delete Temp files 
View and delete Recent Documents 
Auto-generation of batch file to assist in deleting the index.dat files in DOS. 
Optional add to RunOnce registry key 
Optional deletion of swap file (9x users only) 
Optional defrag after file deletion 
Full application logging

http://www.it-mate.co.uk/support/idsuite.asp
http://www.it-mate.co.uk/support/idsuite_download.asp


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey you see this site is posted there too. 
" We would like to thank the members of the Tech Guy forums for notifying us of the bug in previous versions."

I got the [email protected] and it works great.

Thanks MasterBetty and welcome to TSG


----------

